# Shipping wine?



## apicius9 (Jan 16, 2014)

<rant_mode_on> O.k., can anybody tell me how I can ship a few bottles of wine to a friend in the land of the free? </rant_mode_off>

Stefan


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 16, 2014)

By not telling them that it is wine. Put it in a Styrofoam container and then into another box for something else. Then put it in the packaging.

I have never personally done this so on promises. Also if planes are involved then I wouldn't advise it.

Of course never ever ever do this because it is illegal and against shipping companies policies. :angel2:


----------



## jared08 (Jan 16, 2014)

I guy I work with has a son in california that ships him several bottles of wine at a time. Ill ask him how they do it and let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 16, 2014)

Do UPS and/or FedEx forbid the shipment of alcohol, or only the USPS?


----------



## stopbarking (Jan 16, 2014)

I ship beer all the time. I would recommend FedEx or UPS. If you are busted using USPS you have less of a chance of getting away withhout getting in trouble. A styrofoam shipper is easiest but expensive. I would recommend a whole lot of bubble wrap around each bottle, about 3 or 4 turns around the bottle covering all ends with enough overhang to then tape each end shut with about 3 layers of bubble wrap cover each end. Put those bottles in a much larger box than you think you need, encasing them in a bunch of packed newspaper on all sides that there is no sloshing sound when the box is picked up and shaken slightly which is the biggest giveaway. Make sure the box is packed tight enough with material that there is no movement inside the box. It should be slightly hard to tape shut. Tape it a few times around every seam and you will be fine. Most FedEx shops don't ask any questions. It is better if you set up an online account and print your own labels with an added benefit being you can declare the weight of the shipment to be 1#. I've only had 1 box out of 50 weighed at the store and they ask fewer questions if you ask for a receipt.

I've sent about 150 boxes of beer some boxes containing 24 bottles and have never had a package compromised. 3 bottles should be easy.


----------



## stopbarking (Jan 16, 2014)

UPS and FedEx will not ship alcohol unless you have some sort of license to do so and it is legal in the state you are both shipping from and to. It's bes to tell them what you are shipping is something else if they ask. It's not difficult as long as you pack your boxes extremely well and tell them it's lava lamps or collectible snow globes if they ask.


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 16, 2014)

It's kinda funny, we won't ship your wine but if you need a thousand .308s no problem.

This is not a political statement, I just think it's ironic. (I get .308s shipped all the time.)


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 16, 2014)

i ship "olive oils" all the time!!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 16, 2014)

We get wine shipped from California all the time. It gets shipped to us through UPS usually. Certain states don't allow shipping though so you would have to check that.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 16, 2014)

DeepCSweede said:


> We get wine shipped from California all the time. It gets shipped to us through UPS usually. Certain states don't allow shipping though so you would have to check that.



i think a wine maker can ship stuff..it's the private shipping that gets no-no'd. it all about taxing and fees..i think.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 16, 2014)

greasedbullet said:


> By not telling them that it is wine. Put it in a Styrofoam container and then into another box for something else. Then put it in the packaging.
> 
> I have never personally done this so on promises. Also if planes are involved then I wouldn't advise it.
> 
> Of course never ever ever do this because it is illegal and against shipping companies policies. :angel2:



If you use a styro container, try wrapping the bottles with newspaper to reduce the tell-tale squeak that screams out: "Hey there is wine in this box." Double boxing is always a good idea too. If you need to list what is inside list things like olive oil, but I also just print the label online so I just drop it off. No questions asked when you do it that way. Also, don't insure it as you would never be able to make a claim on it anyhow. 

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 16, 2014)

mr drinky said:


> If you use a styro container, try wrapping the bottles with newspaper to reduce the tell-tale squeak that screams out: "Hey there is wine in this box." Double boxing is always a good idea too. If you need to list what is inside list things like olive oil, but I also just print the label online so I just drop it off. No questions asked when you do it that way. Also, don't insure it as you would never be able to make a claim on it anyhow.
> 
> k.



Thanks guys, I'll hunt for boxes and pack something up. Karring, all I need now is your mailing address  Can you send me a PM?

Stefan


----------



## CPD (Jan 16, 2014)

Stefan - you can get styrofoam containers at lots of shipping places (not sure about in HI, but in general) . These are basically what I'd use: http://www.uline.com/BL_5450/Styrofoam-Wine-Shippers
Shipping a bottle here and there as a gift (which of course, nobody should ever do irate1: ) these kinds of things do a good job at both helping protect the wine from the crazy temp variations on a plane...and breakage. To be extra careful, I'd also seal up the wine in a plastic bag before putting it into the styrofoam...just in case it breaks.


----------

